# Systema vs. Krav Maga



## Canon

Ok, maybe vs. is not the right word, should have used compared.
I've taken a few Krav Maga classes and liked the "real world" aspect of it.  Unfortunately, schedules don't work for me as I would like.
It seems (from my very brief, limited knowledge of Systema) that Systema is geared towards "real world" i.e. street, multi attackers, knife, etc (not all at once or maybe...) as well.
Anyway can you let me know your thoughts on the comparisons of the systems? (please, no "this is better then that" - NOT what i am trying to do or want in any way!)  Are there locations in Northern NJ?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## arnisador

I think Systema has very similar goals...but very different training methods. Krav Maga is good but simple self-defense. Systema is much heavier with theories though it's been described as technique-free (you make your own techniques for your build etc. from the theories). I'd be curious to hear how you compared them! I know Systema is in NYC but am not sure about NJ.


----------



## Brian King

*Canon wrote:*



> Are there locations in Northern NJ?


 
On Vladimirs web site they have a page listing out the schools, including at least one in New Jersey. That school as well as the other schools in neighboring states can be great sources of information for training in your area.

http://russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates&loc=us. 

There is also an area called Training Partners on the web site where you can put in your information to see if there are other people interested in learning Systema in your area. 

Good luck
Warmest regards
Brian King


----------



## gilgsn

Hello,

I never trained in Krav Maga, but I have been training in Systema for a few years. From what I have seen on television, the main differences would probably be tension and linear against rotational movements. Krav Maga seems to use a lot of tension and agressivity. Systema uses relaxation, selective tension and fluid movements that are not very linear. Tension will get you hurt.. (Wonder why drunks don't often get hurt in car accidents?). In Systema, you don't block much, just step out of the way. It sounds simplistic, but it works. At first, I always had to remind myself to move my feet.. Usually, stepping a few inches is enough to avoid a strike. When your arms are not busy blocking (and getting hurt), you can use them for other things.. I did see once a good Krav Maga older instructor on the Discovery Channel. He was relaxed and went around the attacker instead of charging him. I guess it all depends on your instructor.. I would suggest you to try both. Videos are not a very good tool when it comes to making a choice.

Gil.


----------



## milosmalic

gilgsn said:


> ...Krav Maga seems to use a lot of tension and agressivity. Systema uses relaxation, selective tension and fluid movements that are not very linear.



Correct. KM work is "driven by" or "come out" different part of brain than Systema. Both are good. No vs. for me. Just keep on learning guys.

IMHO, KM is more suitable for fast learning, but the main principles can be questioned in sick/tired/older guys self defense situation.

Both for me


----------



## gilgsn

> KM work is "driven by" or "come out" different part of brain than Systema.



Hello Milos,

That's interesting, would you elaborate? Anything to do with the amygdalae?

Have a good day,

Gil.


----------

